# I got to interview Dave Draper!



## Phil Elmore (Aug 8, 2003)

I interviewed Dave Draper for the latest issue of Scott Sonnon's Full Circle Strength Magazine.  There was no issue for July, and in the interim I think Coach Sonnon really put everything he had into making this the best issue yet.  I am always impressed with it (I would have to grudgingly say it is better than The Martialist, albeit in a different subject area).


----------



## stickarts (Aug 8, 2003)

cool!


----------

